# Second Hand Genesis Flyer



## Harry_Palmer79 (22 Aug 2012)

I've been looking for a fixed gear for commuting and this popped up on gumtree today 

It seems like a pretty good deal, but as I'm just getting back into cycling so any thoughts/advice would be appreciated, thanks... 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/g...-mint-condition/109464897#gallery-item-full-2


----------



## Psyclist (22 Aug 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I've been looking for a fixed gear for commuting and this popped up on gumtree today
> 
> It seems like a pretty good deal, but as I'm just getting back into cycling so any thoughts/advice would be appreciated, thanks...
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/g...-mint-condition/109464897#gallery-item-full-2


 
Pretty nicely spec'd and looks good too 

I'd say go for it, looks like a good price for what you're getting.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (23 Aug 2012)

Messaged the seller late last night and he got back to me first thing this morning 

Unfortunately I can't go round to see it until tomorrow as I'm going out tonight, so hopefully someone else doesn't snaffle it first!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (24 Aug 2012)

I went round to look it over tonight and had a quick spin around the block.

Wow, it was my first time riding a 'proper' road bike and it felt light as a feather, I absolutely *loved* it.  I was disappointed to hand it back tbh but I hadn't withdrawn the money before I went along as I didn't want to be carrying £380 around if it wasn't right... The saddle was a bit high so I rode with my hands on the hoods mostly, I'll need to adjust that but otherwise it's perfect! 

He said he had interest from a guy at his work so he could only guarantee holding it until Monday, but I'm going to pick it up on Sunday anyway...


----------



## Psyclist (25 Aug 2012)

Good to hear  

My new single speed looks pretty much like yours too. I'll post pictures when I get it next week.


----------



## mcb2080 (25 Aug 2012)

I would have bought this bike as I seen it on gumtree earlier on in the week, but I need a 56 frame.

Cracking looking bike


----------



## Smurfy (25 Aug 2012)

Did you buy it? Looked like a smashing deal for mint condition at that price!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (26 Aug 2012)

Picking it up on Sunday


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (27 Aug 2012)

Just a crappy mobile pic, but I have my flyer (it's living inside atm as I need to get a second lock...)
I only had a short ride on it tonight as I had been out for food just before I picked it up on my way home, but looking forward to getting out for a proper blast soon!


----------



## mcb2080 (27 Aug 2012)

Very nice mate.

If you don't mind me asking, what height are you?

I thought I needed a 56 (Genesis size guide says a 56 frame is for someone 5'7 - 5'9) due to me being 5'9 with a 30inch inside leg but according to a guy in the bike shop, he reckons I will get away with a 54cm frame.

I currently ride a 54 cannondale synapse so I am unsure.

I am going to buy over the internet so I won't have the chance to try out a 54 or a 56 prior to purchase.

Cheers


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (27 Aug 2012)

mcb2080 said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what height are you?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, it's not bad is it! 

The 58 is just the right size for me and I'm 6ft 1 and a half.

I'm by no means an expert, so I wouldn't want to sway you too much, but if your current bike is a 54 and it feels ok, that _might_ be the right one? I don't know how the geometry of the 'flyer's frame might differ from others, I was just glad I could try it out before stumping up the cash...


----------



## mcb2080 (28 Aug 2012)

Thanks Harry, she is a beauty.

Going by your height and a 58 frame, I think the 54 will do me fine.

Now which bike the 2011 or 2012 ? LOL


----------

